# Having trouble finding rats



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I have been looking for rats for a while now as I am hoping to get some, or have some lined up for my birthday towards the end of May.

I have contacted several breeders who to be honest seem quite dismissive, probably due to their long waiting lists. I always see litters on gumtree but I would much prefer to get some ratties from a certified breeder. 

I think my problem is that I am too picky about the types of rats that I want 

I have my heart set on any black/ blue litters.

Does anyone know a good breeder in the north of England who isn't necessarily NFRS as they mostly seem to be full! Or if you have any recommendation what I should do that would be helpful


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Have your tried rescues? My first two girls were SSPCA rats and the sweetest girls I've ever had the pleasure of knowing.

I know it's tempting to go to gumtree but in my experience, breeder rats really are worth the wait, though if you're anything like me, you don't have a great deal of patience 

Where have you been looking/ enquiring?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

The thing is there are so few good breeders in England. An NRFS registration doesn't mean they're a good breeder, but a good breeder would usually be registered.
There was a massive (300+) rescue in the north of England recently, I'm sure there would be blues/blacks in 300 rats! 
One of the rescues is called tinypawz but I can't remember the other right now, let me find out.
They only just took them in on Friday, so it'll be a couple of weeks before they're ready.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Maltey said:


> The thing is there are so few good breeders in England. An NRFS registration doesn't mean they're a good breeder, but a good breeder would usually be registered.
> There was a massive (300+) rescue in the north of England recently, I'm sure there would be blues/blacks in 300 rats!
> One of the rescues is called tinypawz but I can't remember the other right now, let me find out.
> They only just took them in on Friday, so it'll be a couple of weeks before they're ready.


That sounds interesting I will have a look at that. 300 rats is a lot to choose from! Hopefully I'll get first pick


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Runkyrats was another one. I'm sure there was one more that took in a large number, but anyway if you join the ratztails forum all the information is on there and then you should be able to find out when they're available and keep updated on them


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Boys or girls? I know someone with fully black boys (white socks on) ready middle of may?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I have girls at the minute but do you think they could go in with the girls if they were neutered?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

yes if they were to be neutered and give 2 weeks before adding them to your girls as you don't want babies!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

lostgirl is this your friends rats on Gumtree?

BABY DUMBO RATS in Lipson, Plymouth | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

blade100 said:


> yes if they were to be neutered and give 2 weeks before adding them to your girls as you don't want babies!


blade is it difficult to intro boys to girls?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've never done it chris.
I have always had boy groups.
Tdm aka Gill will know.

I'm sure it will be a lot easier I know a couple of people on the fancy rats forum that have mixed sex rats males being neutered. And it works really well.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh ok. Do you know how old the buck have to be to get neutered?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Now this is just a guess but I'm thinking 12 weeks??


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Right I might get 2 boys then because I really want to try out these lazy rats and I think a combination of the two might be perfect!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Just be prepared to pay anything between £40-£70 on a neuter.
The add said 2 blue females as well, have they gone then?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

They're not from that ad its from a breeder who I emailed from NFRS

STILLYRATS STUD · Rats are the perfect companion for everyone

thats the site and you can see the group of kits on their. She has got back to me saying she has 1 black rex doe and 1 agouti rex doe and lots of smooth coated boys. I'm not really sure about the rex coat though? What is it like in comparison to smooth?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It's more ruffled looking and they have curly whiskers.
There not for everyone but I like them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

chrisd said:


> Oh ok. Do you know how old the buck have to be to get neutered?


I hate to be the kill joy here, I really do  But personally I don't think it is fair to put them though an op just so they can live with girls


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I hate to be the kill joy here, I really do  But personally I don't think it is fair to put them though an op just so they can live with girls


But don't quite a few breeders neuter/spay rats as a standard to stop unwanted litters?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I know tagalong on here neuters and spats her rats for better health to stop lumps and cancers.
But as for breeders stopping unwanted litters they just keep them in same sex groups. The only time I've really known people to neuter a male is for aggressive/hormonal issues that can't sort it's self out. Like for instance biting and drawing blood on other rats and sometimes humans.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

chrisd said:


> But don't quite a few breeders neuter/spay rats as a standard to stop unwanted litters?


Not that I am aware of no, as Blade said Tag neuters and spays but everyone else will only neuter if aggression is a problem.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh fair enough. Does anyone have any rex coat rats? What are they like?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

chrisd said:


> Oh fair enough. Does anyone have any rex coat rats? What are they like?


I've had a pair of rexes. They're fuzzy and have curly whiskers, and tend to get a bit threadbare as they get older, but they do feel very soft as they don't have as many guard hairs.

Heidi- Siamese dumbo rex









Nix- Russian blue dumbo rex









I prefer smooth coated, top eared rats, but fuzzy dumbo rats are still cute.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll say it again nix was such a pretty rexy girl.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

She was beautiful, and such a sweetie. I've got another girl from her lines who's a russian blue top ear, and she has exactly the same sweet, loveable nature.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Snippet said:


> She was beautiful, and such a sweetie. I've got another girl from her lines who's a russian blue top ear, and she has exactly the same sweet, loveable nature.


Piccccccs please!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Asteroid:

























I got her and Heidi in January about a week after Nix died as Fern was very lonely.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

chrisd said:


> lostgirl is this your friends rats on Gumtree?
> 
> BABY DUMBO RATS in Lipson, Plymouth | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com


It is  I'm tempted myself but I'm saving for another explorer lol


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually prefere Rex coats I love the scruffy look of them


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Awww she's Gorgeous.
I can see why you picked her!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

TBH, I didn't see any photos of them until they arrived. I just emailed Nix's breeder and asked if she had any adult girlies that she could rehome as I needed some ASAP. They'd spent a night in a lorry a my dad picked them up from Cheltenham on his way to work, and he'd fallen in love as they where begging for bacon sarnies and demanding cuddles. I had Fern, Asteroid and Heidi intro'd within 4 hours, and they've never had a falling out


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Match made in heaven.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I have some rescue rats at the moment, various ages from 11ish weeks upto about a year old, and some kittens in the nest.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

spoiled_rat said:


> I have some rescue rats at the moment, various ages from 11ish weeks upto about a year old, and some kittens in the nest.


Messaged you


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

Right, thats it. I AM GETTING DUMBO REX. too cute


----------

